
YouTube or PeerTube, which will it be - app4soft
https://homehack.nl/youtube-or-peertube-what-will-it-be/
======
JohnFen
YouTube is the last Google service that I use (and I pay cash money for it),
but I've been growing increasingly dissatisfied with it over the past few
years and have begun to look for alternatives. I'll check out PeerTube -- it
looks rather promising!

~~~
trashcat
I really like the idea of PeerTube. I like the idea of a decentralized
internet.

------
verdverm
"Luckily more ethical alternatives are emerging. PeerTube is one of these
alternatives."

More ethical because you can upload copyrighted videos with no way to take
down? How about fake news, conspiracy theory, and terrorist videos?

